# Franziskaner Hefeweizen Dunkel



## Busboy (3/5/05)

Bought a couple of these from a good local bottle shop (Northmead Cellars). I'd really love to have a go at brewing a clone, but I've only brewed with kits and a few additives so far. Has anybody got a simple recipe that goes close to this beer?


----------



## Tony (3/5/05)

You really need to go All Grain to make the real specialty beers, You probably could use some Wheat malt extract but its not the same.

What colour is the beer, i havnt tried it, I made a hefeweizen and a Dunkelweixen recently with 60% german wheat malt.

Generaly a wheat beer will be A minimum of 50% wheat malt (by german law) and whetever else to make the beer to how you want it.

Brew between 1.044 and 1.055 and bitter to between 8 and 15 IBU.

Thats what the stylw guidlines say anyway.

I an currently brewing a wheat beer brewed with 60% wheat, 30% munich and 10 Rauch (smoked) malt

Use germak hops to bitter.

Easy.

I brew with WLP300 but there are lots of good wheat yeasts out there.

Check out the white labs and Wyeast websites.

A Wheat yeast is essential to produce the corect flavours.

cheers and good luck


----------



## Weizguy (3/5/05)

You could try a pale wheat kit beer and a small amount of chocolate grain (maybe 50g), or maybe the following recipe from BYO mag (reproduced for teaching only):



> Dunkelweizen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seth


----------



## Tony (3/5/05)

I made my Dunkel with:

2.5KG hoepfner light wheat malt @ 3.5ebc
1.5KG IMC munich malt @ 12ebc
400g Moepfner Melanoiden malt @ 40ebc
300g Cryatal wheat @ 125ebc
100g black malt @ 1270ebc.

1.050 
35 EBC (fairly dark)
Bittered to 15IBU with Hallertauer Mittlerauh in 75 min boil.

Brewed with WLP300.

Next time i will use less black malt but you live and learn these things.

Its a bloody nice beer i tell ya.

cheers


----------



## Busboy (4/5/05)

Thanks fellas. It looks like I'll have to start learning how to make an AG or, at least, partial mash pretty soon. From reading various posts, it doesn't sound too daunting. I might check out a few local HB shops to see if they are holding any demos.


----------

